# Pullover head bib



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

http://knitting.about.com/od/patternsforbabies/ss/stay-on-bib.htm

I am going to make some of these for my 9 mos old teething drooling granddaughter. I love that they wont get tangled up in her hair.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

That is a really nice bib.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

Great bib; looks easy peasy.

Elle


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, that is great! Thanks for posting the link.

Robin in MA


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

Alas, my grands are beyond this stage. But it's so darn cute I've already started one with cotton yarn. I figure someone will come along and need it. Thanks for posting. Hope mine turns out as nice as yours!


----------



## lady_dee (Jan 22, 2011)

love the bib
what type of yard did you use

thanks
dorothy


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

EZ recommends making drool bibs from wool because cotton absorbs the drool and stays wet but wool will wick the moisture and dry. Really cute bib.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

saw this yesterday very good idea


----------



## pellett382 (Jan 17, 2012)

How could I do this using crochet??????


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, it looks so easy, will make a few for my grand-daughters that are teething at the moment, and mu daughters can't keep up with the dribbling baby's!

Barbs X


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a crochet bib

http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=123

Robin in MA


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

very nice......


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

ritchsgirl said:


> http://knitting.about.com/od/patternsforbabies/ss/stay-on-bib.htm
> 
> I am going to make some of these for my 9 mos old teething drooling granddaughter. I love that they wont get tangled up in her hair.


Great bib and I have lots of new little nephews and nieces who are now grown and having lots of babies, so I can sure use this. Thanks for photo too.


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

butterweed said:


> Here's a crochet bib
> 
> http://www.sugarncream.com/pattern.php?PID=123
> 
> Robin in MA


Thanks Robin, just what I am looking for!

Barbs X


----------



## yak1939 (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice! Thanks for the link!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I love this idea...no strings to tie or fiddle with.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## pellett382 (Jan 17, 2012)

Any suggestions on the over the head bib as pictured above but doing it in crochet?


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

The pattern link takes me to a blank white page. Is there another way to get the pattern?


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello again, Ritchsgirl,
I changed my avatar so you could see our Shelty, Missie Lorraine. She was 5 yrs old on December 24th.
We don't have her in agility although she would be wonderful at it.
We are building a new house and just the stud walls are up so she runs through the walls. Weaving back and forth through the closet, bedroom, dining, living, kitchen and through the "wall" into the laundry room is her favorite obstacle course.
Colleen


ritchsgirl said:


> http://knitting.about.com/od/patternsforbabies/ss/stay-on-bib.htm
> 
> I am going to make some of these for my 9 mos old teething drooling granddaughter. I love that they wont get tangled up in her hair.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Colleen Hartman said:


> Hello again, Ritchsgirl,
> I changed my avatar so you could see our Shelty, Missie Lorraine. She was 5 yrs old on December 24th.
> We don't have her in agility although she would be wonderful at it.
> We are building a new house and just the stud walls are up so she runs through the walls. Weaving back and forth through the closet, bedroom, dining, living, kitchen and through the "wall" into the laundry room is her favorite obstacle course.
> ...


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi, We live on the other side of Puget Sound, the largest city near us is Tacoma. 
It seemed to me your girl has a similar blaze to Missie. Our dog is very gentle and a real sweetie. Since she doesn't have sheep to herd she makes the birds leave her yard.
She loves to lay outside in snow or even rain so we joke she is dreaming of the "old country" --- Scotland, of course. Colleen



ritchsgirl said:


> Colleen Hartman said:
> 
> 
> > Hello again, Ritchsgirl,
> ...


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

oh this is nice and great colour!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Outstanding gift idea!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern. Tried the pattern--It's quick and easy to do. I'm sure whoever I'll give it to will love it. Plan on knitting more of them.


----------



## lady_dee (Jan 22, 2011)

jackie1595 said:


> Thank you for this pattern. Tried the pattern--It's quick and easy to do. I'm sure whoever I'll give it to will love it. Plan on knitting more of them.


jackie - what size needle did you use
what type of yarn
could you please pm me at lady_dee

not sure on how to get around on the forum
thanks
dorothy


----------



## pellett382 (Jan 17, 2012)

I did not get a response to the pattern to crochet, so I knitted it. Watched a few tutorials. Came out real cute.
pellett382.


----------

